
Yahoo – $8B or B/O (sunnyvale) - jstreebin
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/atq/5560593228.html
======
sourcd
Would jump on it if they offered free shipping. Alas...

Better idea, list it on Amazon, cross promote on Yahoo front page and pocket
the affiliate fee.

------
andrewguenther
"condition: salvage"

Damn

------
STRiDEX
We had some open positions here at walmart.com in Sunnyvale for manager type
roles. A high percentage were from yahoo.

Needless to say my new manager is from yahoo.

------
devy
In all seriousness, $8B may sound like a bargain for one billion users + extra
perks(like one of Internet's oldest brand). By comparison, what facebook spent
$19.3B for WhatsApp, they weren't even reach one billion users! [1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp)

~~~
ssharp
I'm assuming WhatsApp had a pretty clear growth trajectory to better justify
that valuation. Yahoo has been stagnant for years.

~~~
virmundi
The issue with WhatsApp is that it never had a sustainable business model.
First it was free with the hope of monetizing. Then it was free for a year,
but a buck afterwards (pretty good if you ask me). Then WhatsApp found many
users could partake of the e-economy due to lacking debit/credit cards, so it
went back to free with some idea of Corporate relationships paying for things.
([http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/040915...](http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/040915/how-whatsapp-makes-money.asp))

While Yahoo has been stagnant, it makes money.

------
mudil
Brilliant! CL > SF bay area >south bay >for sale >antiques - by owner

------
ryporter
They should have used Yahoo! Auctions. Oh, wait...

------
mymuss
What's the significance of "17.2" in Model Name/Number?

------
reustle
If a sale of Yahoo were to happen, would it include Yahoo Japan?

~~~
mdorazio
No, it will include neither Yahoo Japan, nor the Alibaba stake [1]. Yahoo
basically gets a licensing fee from Yahoo Japan, and the buyer would get that
continued licensing revenue, but that's it.

[1] [http://fortune.com/2016/04/15/yahoo-sale-
mayer/](http://fortune.com/2016/04/15/yahoo-sale-mayer/)

------
potatoman2
Bottomless? A Kim Kardashian archive would be all bottom.

------
draw_down
Couldn't resist a dig at Kardashians, I see.

------
html5web
Ca$h only?

